# how old are u???



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

are u 10 and under, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17 and up?????


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

16.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

I am 12 and going 13 in january


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

master hunter said:


> are u 10 and under, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17 and up?????


im 13 YOU?


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

14...havent we already had like 7 of these posts?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

a little over 14 3/4


----------



## SAM4HOYT (Mar 1, 2005)

I Just Turnd 18 Last Week


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Fifteen.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm 16, but I have the philosophies of a person over 100, yet act like I'm 5, or so I have been told.


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

11


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

armyboy said:


> im 13 YOU?


13


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'll be 16 just 2 days before this new year's.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I'll be 16 just 2 days before this new year's.


2 days before this new years? Does that mean you are cut short for christmas presents? that would totally blow! haha

Im 16!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> 2 days before this new years? Does that mean you are cut short for christmas presents? that would totally blow! haha
> 
> Im 16!


hahah sure would


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

turkyturd13 said:


> 14...havent we already had like 7 of these posts?


i think their all on the next page. this one is different because it is a poll so you can see how many people on here are your age:wink:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

11 in age 3 at heart


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> 2 days before this new years? Does that mean you are cut short for christmas presents? that would totally blow! haha
> 
> Im 16!


No.:wink:


----------



## bullz IE (Nov 9, 2007)

i 13:darkbeer:


----------



## Reinhold (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 14


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

15 and proud of it. Haven't been shooting long though... :embara: Only more than twice a year since summer of '07... but off and on since i was little


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

*im a teenager*

Im 14 on the 29th of April 2008

Tan-tan


----------



## slayer x cams (Sep 22, 2007)

kwikdraw said:


> 15 and proud of it. Haven't been shooting long though... :embara: Only more than twice a year since summer of '07... but off and on since i was little


im 15 and im in the 11th grade:wink:


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

16 here....17 in a bit over 2 weeks


----------

